# Can not access router config page



## oscuro (Dec 18, 2012)

I have a zhone 1518 router/modem and its IP is 192.168.1.1 and I can ping it. My internet works with the DSL plugged into that spot and 3 other computers into the LAN ports. 
When I go to 192.168.1.1 I get problem loading page connection reset. Does not work on any of the computers and I have a few computers with static IPs and then I had DHCP setup for a different range of IPs so they do not conflict because the IPAD needed DHCP but I need static IP for some games.
I reset the router 2 times and I can not get to the router login page to configure anything on any computer. I tried turning off firewall. Do I have wrong IP or something?

This is my exact router - Zhone | Products | 1518-A1 | ADSL2+ 4Port Modem with WiFi

My cable runs from zhone router to a netgear 5 port switch and then to my computer if that matters just because the cable was not long enough since it goes from upstairs down to basement. My internet does work just not the login page and I did configure it before.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Can you please post an *ipconfig /all *for review.


----------



## oscuro (Dec 18, 2012)

Sure. No clue how to fix since resetting the router wont work, and I can ping it, and use the internet. I tried turning off my windows 7 firewall no luck

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Joe>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Joe-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-0E-0E-D4-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b1e3:9a89:5ba:f324%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.16(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234891022
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-BF-70-CA-00-27-0E-0E-D4-41

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.118.139.51
64.118.139.52
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-27-00-88-7A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6051:58c3:53fd:aaf1%18(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.170.241(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 386400295
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-BF-70-CA-00-27-0E-0E-D4-41

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1C434AEF-8A98-4A31-8B2D-EEDA1BDDF27B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{083100CE-E17E-4F8A-A85A-71F13F2B7B38}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Joe>


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't pull up the manual (requires registration). Verify the router IP in the User Manual.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Also, if it's an ISP provided unit, it may be locked.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

If you set dhcp as enabled what ip address do you get?


----------



## oscuro (Dec 18, 2012)

I have logged into this router before and configured it so I know it works, but for some reason its not working now. Right now a few computers have static IPs for port forwarding and then I have DHCP turned on but only for IPS over a certain number so it does not give out my static IPS. I cant turn on DHCP without being able to get to the router page
Let me check the router manual and try a few of these and see what I get.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I have DHCP turned on but only for IPS over a certain number "

then follow my instructions and you will get connected to the routers setup page.


----------



## oscuro (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay for my computer I changed my adapter to get IP automatically with DHCP so I am on that right now so I have now different IP. I get same connection reset trying to get the 192.168.1.1. I am almost sure this is IP on most zhone routers like mine. Not sure where the papers for it are.


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Joe>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Joe-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82578DC Gigabit Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-0E-0E-D4-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b1e3:9a89:5ba:f324%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.12(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 18, 2012 10:28:25 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 19, 2012 10:28:25 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234891022
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-BF-70-CA-00-27-0E-0E-D4-41

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-27-00-88-7A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6051:58c3:53fd:aaf1%18(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.170.241(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 386400295
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-BF-70-CA-00-27-0E-0E-D4-41

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{083100CE-E17E-4F8A-A85A-71F13F2B7B38}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Joe>


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Try disconnecting everything from the router including the switch. Remove the power plug from the router for about 15 seconds then plug it back in. Connect any computer with DHCP enabled on it directly to the router with an ethernet cable. Try accessing the router's setup page again. Are you prompted for a username and pw?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

After following Fred's advice if still unable to connect to the router interface please try a reset on the router this will clear all settings from the router and you will have no internet access until it is re-configured.

Is the router supplied by your isp?

*Important note: *Before attempting a reset of the router ensure you have all your isp details to hand ready to re-configure the router from scratch for internet connectivity i.e PPoA or PPoE(username and password) or static or bridged,routed settings that your isp would have given you if you ever need to re-configure it.

To reset hold the reset button or use an opened paperclip and insert into small hole on back of router and press and hold for between 10 to 20 seconds until all lights light up on router to indicate reset.

Then connect to the router ip address and re-configure using an ethernet cable.


----------



## oscuro (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay after playing around I tried resetting the router. Then I turned on DHCP instead of the static IPs for any computer. Now explain this one to me on one of the windows XP computers I now get the popup to login to the router config page(finally!). My computer is downstairs on windows 7 going through a netgear 5 port ethernet switch so the cable can to my computer and xbox. I turned off my firewall and have DHCP but I still cant get connection reset?
I dont get why my computer does not work but the other does makes no sense to me what is stopping me but the other computer plugged into different LAN spot can? Is some service I need or something turned off?
Thanks for the help on 1 computer at least I can get the page although I have no idea what happened to fix it


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I now get the popup to login to the router config page"

You should not get a "popup" to logon to the router. You would have to go to the gateway ip in a broswer to then have the logon page come up. It doesn't "popup"

Please clarify this statement. Popups usually relate to virus's or malware.

Not sure why you decided to remove the static ip assignments on the other pcs. The whole idea was to get one pc connected to the routers web page.

This is not a problem with the pcs. It's is a problem with the router.

The suggestion to put the pc on dhcp was to assure all the entries were correct since they come from the router itself. But that did not work for that workstation.

Perhaps you tightened up security on the router to only allow access from a particular mac address or ip address.

Since you now have access to the routers web page review the router setting carefully.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

It kinda sounds like you've done a lot of playing around with settings you shouldn't have, which makes troubleshooting from here more difficult. There's no need for assigning static IPs. Let Windows DHCP & the router do their jobs. If you need to open ports for gaming, reserve the IPs for a PC or console within the router then forward ports.

I would start with connecting only 1 computer at a time. Disconnect/turn everything else off until the first device is working properly. Make sure your Netgear switch is just a switch and doesn't have DHCP capabilities, too. Make sure you're wiring the Netgear switch properly - from a LAN port on the router to a LAN port on the switch. Have you checked your cables, sure you're not running any network cables back to the router twice, causing a loop?

Any wired device that's correctly connected to the router should be able to log into the router's software page. There should be no delay in the user/password box popping up. Many routers don't allow access to the setup page via a wireless connection.


----------



## oscuro (Dec 18, 2012)

I thought to forward ports each computer needs a static ip given to it instead of DHCP so that on the router you can then forward those specific ip numbers so that is what I tried to do and I switched upnp on.
Someone reset the router and basically now no computer can get the router page again. Im confused because when I went into the router config page last time all the stuff I set like port forward ips were gone so it was all default but still no config page? I dont get it why cant the router give you command line tools to diagnose something like this because windows has too many layers of stuff to figure out where the problem is.
When I say pop up I just mean the login name and password for the router page. I do not think its a virus although its always possible I guess.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Static IP address just means that a device has the same address and it never changes. You can assign a static IP manually through Windows or you can do it through your router. It's easier to do it through your router for many reasons. The main reason is you manage all your DHCP addressing through a central point - no confusion as to which devices are set through Windows and which are set through the router. The 2nd is, you don't want to assign a static address through Windows for a mobile device like a laptop. If you do, you have to manually reconfigure the device anytime you connect it to a different network.

Once you reserve ip addresses in the router then you can forward any ports needed for each device all in the same place. If you have a lot of reserved/static addresses and port assignments, backup the router's configuration. Most routers provide a way to backup your configuration settings.

For clarification: The router's config page is the web page where you enter the router's IP address, log in, then can configure all the router's settings. Your statement above is a little confusing.

Turn ALL your computers & wireless devices off. Use one computer, properly configured to automatic DHCP, and connect it to your router with an ethernet cable. Run *IPconfig/all* from a command prompt and look for the Gateway address listed under your Local Area connection. The gateway address is the address for your router -- enter that address into your web browser to access the router's config page.

If you still can't access the config page, even after resetting the router, then you probably have a defective router.


----------



## oscuro (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay thanks for all the help. I will try that then but I have had trouble getting any computer even just 1 getting to the router config page even after resetting and removing everything else so who knows I guess maybe I broke it somehow.
Luckily all the computers work so maybe I will just never touch it again although I wanted to turn on upnp to avoid nat issues.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

oscuro, you could try calling your phone company and see if they know another reason why you can't access the router page. Or see if there's a firmware update available. I've seen it happen a lot with Linksys routers and usually it's problem with the router. Try clearing the cache in your web browser, too.


----------

